# Do you have posts listed vertically or horizontally?



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2008)

Currently I have them horizontally, but I may well go back to vertical.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 11, 2008)

If you mean the bar with the post count and avatar and stuff in it, I have mine vertically.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 11, 2008)

Vertically.

The horizontal thing felt weird when I first joined.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2008)

And I'm back to vertical =3 Horizontal's wierd.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 11, 2008)

Thread already exists.


----------

